# ¿Qué Tipo de Foco es este?



## Pablo16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola.

Tengo un auto Dodge Stratus 2005, y hace algunos días noté que al encender las luces del auto, la mitad del autoestereo no se iluminaba (es el de fábrica). 

Desarmé el panel frontal, saque el autoestereo de su lugar, removí la carátula que contiene los botones y display, y llegue a la placa de circuito donde esta el problema, el circuito tiene 7 focos, que revisando deduje que estan conectados en serie. Los focos encienden desde el primero hasta el 3ro, el 4to esta fundido lo que hace que no encienda el 5to (que esta bien), luego el 6to tambien esta fundido, y el 7o esta bien.

El problema es que no se como buscar o conseguir ese tipo de focos para cambiarlos, al hacer medir el voltaje en los focos que si sirven resultan tener aproximadamente 5.4 volts.

Dejo una foto de los foquitos por si alguien sabe de que tipo son para poder buscarlos especificamente, o si pudieran sugerirme algun reemplazo.

De ultima opcion voy a donde tienen esos estereos como chatarra y los saco de ahi.

Saludos y Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jadacuor (Jul 5, 2010)

los focos como tu los llamas se pueden sacar o vienen soldados a la baquela?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 5, 2010)

> el circuito tiene 7 focos, que revisando deduje que estan conectados en serie.



Saludos Pablo16.

Son diodos led.

No pueden estar todos en serie por que, si uno de ellos se funde, se abre el circuito y ninguno funcionaria. 
Deverias de tomar valores de tensión en todos los contactos de los led, porque es muy raro que se hallan fundiso tantos al vez.
El fallo tiene pinta de provenir de los componentes encargados de regular la tensión de alimentación de los led, como resistemcia, zener....etc.
Si solo es problema de los led, no tendras problema de conseguirlos en una tienda de electrónica.

Saludos.


----------



## Jadacuor (Jul 5, 2010)

a mi se me hace que son bombillos incandescentes de este tipo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





si fueran leds , ¿para que el capuchon como azul que se alcanza ver?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 5, 2010)

> si fueran leds , ¿para que el capuchon como azul que se alcanza ver?



Si, Si, llevas razón.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hace un tiempo me llego una radio Pioneer con todos los focos quemados, la abro y eran como los que mostras.

Por experiencia esos fotos son muy sensibles y se queman muy facimente así que  le coloqué unos leds azules de alto brillo con una resistencia y problema solucionado. Al dueño le gustó mas que el original.


Saludos


----------



## Pablo16 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola a todos. De entrada habia que aclarar que esos 'focos' no son leds, son incandescentes, y como menciona jairo cuero, utilizan unos capuches de goma que le dan color a la luz.

Pensé que podian sacarse porque venían montados a presión en la base negra que tienen, pero no, viene todo junto y soldado a la placa.

Voy a tomar el consejo de Dano y utilizare leds, colocando los mismos capuchones de goma para que no haya diferencias de color en los botones.

Saludos y gracias a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 5, 2010)

Yo hice lo mismo con los que se fundían en el tablero de un Chevi... llevan ese tipo... el Original cuesta como 5usd... utilice la base y le acomode un led y una pequeña resistencia... esa base se presta para la modificación.... ya no he tenido ningun problema.... y no me gaste ni 1usd por unidad....

Saludos


----------

